# Black and Decker 7616 Owner Manual



## niloc (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi folks

Does anyone have a copy of the owner manual for this router? I have recently retired and am digging out some old woodworking tools that I have accumulated over the years. I have never used a router and I have had this one for over 30 years.

Colin (NL)


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

niloc said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of the owner manual for this router? I have recently retired and am digging out some old woodworking tools that I have accumulated over the years. I have never used a router and I have had this one for over 30 years.
> 
> Colin (NL)


Hi Colin, Welcome to the forums. I did a quick search and Black and Decker doesn't have that manual online. May be able to get one through a dealer or try emailing them through their "contact us" link on their website. A couple of places still have parts for them and you can find the parts explode at ereplacementparts.com. Doesn't look like it is a very complicated device though. 
Once again, welcome aboard and enjoy your retirement. I'm enjoying my welll..... lets say semi-retirement. I still work some part time but I'm finding it difficult to find the time. Kids and grandkids takin a bunch of it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Colin and welcome to the router forum. BJ may be able to help, he has more sources than you can imagine.


----------



## niloc (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks John

Found the exploded view online. Will spend some time experimenting with the router over the next couple of days.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Colin. Congrats on your retirement, enjoy.


----------

